# As I wait...



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

I was cleaning out my garage last night - organizing before the 3 gets here - I stumble across an old box with an old brochure of my 1st love, (well, actually 2nd love because my 1st love wouldn't let me think of her as 2nd). When I got out of college in '94, as soon as I could, I purchased a black MR2 turbo with T-tops. The fastest car I ever owned. Here are some scans I put together. Take a look at the color options...I wish Tesla use some of those vibrant colors. I also looked up to see what the 0-60 time was and it showed 6.1 seconds. My current i3 0-60 is 6.6 seconds. Once the 3 arrives, it will be the new fastest car I'll ever own. Looking at the brochure brought back many memories of fun times driving along hills and mountain roads in South Carolina (Greenville) and North Carolina (Asheville).


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> I was cleaning out my garage last night - organizing before the 3 gets here - I stumble across an old box with an old brochure of my 1st love, (well, actually 2nd love because my 1st love wouldn't let me think of her as 2nd). When I got out of college in '94, as soon as I could, I purchased a black MR2 turbo with T-tops. The fastest car I ever owned. Here are some scans I put together. Take a look at the color options...I wish Tesla use some of those vibrant colors. I also looked up to see what the 0-60 time was and it showed 6.1 seconds. My current i3 0-60 is 6.6 seconds. Once the 3 arrives, it will be the new fastest car I'll ever own. Looking at the brochure brought back many memories of fun times driving along hills and mountain roads in South Carolina (Greenville) and North Carolina (Asheville).


I always thought that car had a ton of potential. My sister in law had a first generation MR2. Tons of fun to drive. Kind of died on the vine. Not sure why it wasn't developed further by Toyota.

Dan


----------



## rsbell (Jul 8, 2016)

My current “fun” car is a 2004 MR2 that looks better than it did driving off the dealership lot. 

I can’t wait to see how fun the 3 is compared to my MR2!


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

rsbell said:


> My current "fun" car is a 2004 MR2 that looks better than it did driving off the dealership lot.
> 
> I can't wait to see how fun the 3 is compared to my MR2!


Great looking MR2! After getting married and having a child come along, I sold it to get a family car...I figure one day, I'll be back to the fun...


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

rsbell said:


> My current "fun" car is a 2004 MR2 that looks better than it did driving off the dealership lot.
> 
> I can't wait to see how fun the 3 is compared to my MR2!


Awesome! I haven't kept up with their sales numbers but how have they been selling for Toyota recently?

Dan


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> I always thought that car had a ton of potential. My sister in law had a first generation MR2. Tons of fun to drive. Kind of died on the vine. Not sure why it wasn't developed further by Toyota.
> 
> Dan


I wanted the 1st gen MR2 so badly when I was still in high school...of course, my parents thought I was crazy because no way they were going to give a high-schooler a new two-seater sports car.


----------



## rsbell (Jul 8, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Awesome! I haven't kept up with their sales numbers but how have they been selling for Toyota recently?
> 
> Dan


2005 was the last year they made them.


----------



## RandyS (Apr 6, 2016)

I bought a brand new 1985 MR2 for $13K at the local Toyota dealer. Loved that car. The first of now what is 4 red cars...I sold the MR2 on eBay in 2000 (75K miles after 15 years) for $3,750 to a gentleman in Texas who flew out and drove her back home...This picture is when she was 15 years old and I was getting ready to sell...


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

RandyS said:


> I bought a brand new 1985 MR2 for $13K at the local Toyota dealer. Loved that car. The first of now what is 4 red cars...I sold the MR2 on eBay in 2000 (75K miles after 15 years) for $3,750 to a gentleman in Texas who flew out and drove her back home...This picture is when she was 15 years old and I was getting ready to sell...
> 
> View attachment 5360


That's the one I fell in love with during high school!

Edit: I'll have to find old pictures of my MR2 - in a shoe box somewhere. Back then, no such thing as digital cameras.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

RandyS said:


> I bought a brand new 1985 MR2 for $13K at the local Toyota dealer. Loved that car. The first of now what is 4 red cars...I sold the MR2 on eBay in 2000 (75K miles after 15 years) for $3,750 to a gentleman in Texas who flew out and drove her back home...This picture is when she was 15 years old and I was getting ready to sell...
> 
> View attachment 5360


That looks EXACTLY like the one my sister in law had!

4 red cars? I assume it's safe to guess which color Model 3 you are going to order? LOL!

Dan


----------

